# Best Peacock?



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

I am doing a large hap tank (more peaceful? ones) and I am looking to add in some Peacocks once I get my 300 gallon tank.

What would you say is the most dramatic looking peacock that get 6" or bigger

Thanks


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

aren't many that get too much over 6 inches
any jacobfreibergi type peacocks get about 7 inches and can be more agressive than most others as well as be very attractive, the lemon jakes and otter points are my faves


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well fed in a big tank, most males will get 5-6" no problem, maybe 7".

Quality of breeding is more important than anything... all types of males can all be stunning, depending. See what you can get. Since you havbe a big tank, I would try two males, maybe three males that are different.

Blue Stuartgranti types... favorites are Maulana Bi-color and Ngara Flametail

Yellow Jacobfriebergi types... Lwanda or Mamela are different

Yellow Stuartgranti types... quality and pure can be hard to find. True Bemba is great and mellow, True Chipokae Sunshine are colorful. Maleri Island and so called Red types are wild cards, hard to tell what you are getting and what they will look like. Hybrids and mixes are more common than pure fish.


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

Im looking to get 2 or 3 males and some females so they can breed in that big tank!! Likely Wilds


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

might end up with some hybrid fry if thats the case. Your gonna have to be very careful.

I'm gonna give breeding multiple hap species in one tank myself just to see if it is possible. My species will include some of the following:
Champsochromis spilorhynchus
Buccochromis lepturus
Rostratus
Venustus
All very different looking fish so it will be interesting to see if hybridisation will occur.
A colony of yellow labs will also be in the mix.

Anyway keep the fish as disimillar as possible


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

My stock list is

Champsochromis Caeruleus

Spilonotus Tanzania

Chilotilapia rhoadesii

Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"

and some peacocks.

From the list, maybe a big yellow peacock?


----------



## garett1020 (Apr 8, 2009)

sweet list for a big tank. you should be able to have fun with some of those beasts :lol:


----------



## cichlidhopper (May 12, 2008)

I would say one of the most stunning peacocks would be a 
Aulonocara Sp. Red Top Lwanda

Absolutely beautiful when mature.
They will get 6" in a large tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You are probably best off with a jacobfriebergi type... Mamela, Lwanda or Hongi Island, whichever you can find and prefer.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

Reel North said:


> My stock list is
> 
> Champsochromis Caeruleus
> 
> ...


RED CAPS WOULD DO NICLY IN THERE,LOL


----------



## Fisherman727 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello Reel North,

You certainly have received a plethora of suggestions !

I did not notice Copadichromis Borleyi, (Red Fin Kadango) as a suggestion by anyone. Although it is a "hap," and not a Peacock, it is a beautiful fish that offers a deep and solidly red body. The head is, in contrast, deep blue. The fish grows quite large. It is peaceful, and you can keep more than one male together in the tank.

I noticed that you listed Placidochromis sp. "Phenochiclus Tanzania." If you hadn't mentioned it, I would have done so. I think it is a uniquely beautiful fish. It looks like it has been sprinkled with blue and silver shiny particles.

Best of luck in finding your "best" peacock.


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

i agree with cichlidhopper..the lwanda is my fav peacock by far.my fav hap is the johnstoni ...very impressive fish.so are the super red empresses...


----------

